# An actual crypt in a haunt



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

So I had this idea, but I have no clue how to actually go about doing it. My idea is to do an actual crypt, like the kind all over Europe, where there are skulls and bones and etc. all over the floor. My problem is conveying this . I want to give off the illusion that they are going underground, but without stairs (for the obvious liability reasons) also how would I cover the ceiling (it would be under a deck made of wood planks) and create the walls. Thank you so much in advance for any ideas!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I made my cave with wood framing and window screen. On this I used a plaster spray applicator(cheap one from Harbor Freight) and sprayed on a monster mud mix. This worked perfectly, but I think yours will be outside. Correct?
You could use the same system but waterproof it.
There's pictures at my post 'caves in my 2010 haunt'. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21325&highlight=caves+2010+haunt


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

you can give the illusion of going down by lowering the ceiling height as people enter. 

do you mean like the crypt of the capuchin monks? or like a single family crypt?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You mean like a catacomb?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes a catacomb that's a better word for what I am trying to do. I kind of want someway to make the illusion of going into the ground, like with dirt. So is thtere a way to create walls of dirt, as if you are walking into the ground.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Somebody did a real cool one and if I recall it was on the cheap, relatively speaking. It might have been at Halloweenforum.com, I can't remember. If you find it will you please post a link here? I am looking for insights into the "dry mummy" look myself.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I am also looking for what to do about "decor" of my catacomb


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

cool- google images of the capuchin crypt. it is in rome and contains soil from the holy land, so all the monks wanted to be buried there. they had to get creative, and it is beautiful.

what an awesome idea you have! i can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

This may give you some ideas. It was a really well made haunt in the Greater Vancouver (BC) area that had this "tunnel under the cemetery" portion. It gave you the illusion of going downward in a tunnel that eventually went under a cemetery. The crowning jewell was at the end where you look up from the bottom of a dug out "grave" and see the headstone sitting at the top! WOW!

http://members.shaw.ca/thumper57/dungeon/gal_2/gallery_tunnel.html


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I think i just found my 2011 major project!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr. Grimsley I really Like that link is there any more info about it anywhere (I looked on the website) But that shot looking up at the coffin would be so cool!!!


----------

